# Butterfly Flechette Practice



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Last night I made myself a set of long 2040 tubes for shooting flechettes. This morning I tried them out drawing to 3/4 butterfly (about 46" for me) with the blunt darts and didn't shoot myself in the head so when I got home from work I tried the sharp 'chettes. I'm in the garage at 21' because it's super cold out and at that distance I was hitting my 2.5" spinner target over and over again. I thought that was awesome because I hardly ever shoot with a longer draw, haven't tried it in almost a year with round ammo and had never tried it with flechettes.

Feeling confident, I hung up a bottle cap. On the second shot I nailed it and when I retrieved the cap out of my catchbox I found that I'd punched a hole in it. I've never seen this happen before so I thought I'd try to get it on video. I failed at that but when I shot the cap this time it put on a very cool spark show. Unfortunately it didn't show up on video as well because the camera was too far off center but my goofy reaction is probably worth posting the vid.

Here's my setup and the first punctured cap:









And here's how I'm drawing back, since it's not that clear on the vid:









I think I might be hooked! It's fun to shoot this way and the accuracy is way beyond what I expected.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Once you get used to them, those long draws are very seductive ... lots of power that way.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have never shot a flechette, a little chicken lol, but my accuracy is actually much better drawing to 3/4 butterfly than it is anchoring on my face. Plus I love the extra power.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the speed....I just need to wear a helmet! h34r: Awesome work M_J!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to shoot one of those for fear of sticking one into my hand.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

You gots the nerve Bud! excellent shooting.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

need one to show up on the walking dead better than a crossbow.


----------

